# What's your favourite alg?



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sune/Anti-sune/T-perm ftw

And don't forget the sexy move.


----------



## Edward (Feb 5, 2010)

OLL: This. So smooth

PLL: Both U perms, or the H perm.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 5, 2010)

H-Perm.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 5, 2010)

sune - R U R' U R U U R'
just the way it flows so nicely being the first ever alg i memorised, also the only alg that i use that has so many U's in which i like doing fingertricks for.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 6, 2010)

One of my personal favourite is U. I'm also inclined towards U' and R. Oh, and R', I almost always forget R', but it flows nicely.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 6, 2010)

anything that doesnt have the "D" move in it, using D is so awkward for me.

for example the

R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' is probably my least favorite.
I like r U R' U' L' U R U' x' since its the only algorithm i have learned to smoothly do with one hand


For pll it would be T Perm or the Clockwise or Counter clock-wise edge cycle


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 6, 2010)

This. http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R_U2_R2_U-_R2_U-_R2_U2_R&animtype=solve&stage=OLL

It's an absolute joy to perform once you get used to it. It's so cool to watch also.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 6, 2010)

J perm. R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## whauk (Feb 6, 2010)

ccw Uperm because i can do it sub.9 2H and sub1.3 OH
for OLL i am not sure. sune probably?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 6, 2010)

\/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Escher (Feb 6, 2010)

x R2' U2 R D R' U2 R D' R
basically my only PLL I can sub 1 easily


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2010)

r U R' U' r' F R U R U' R' F'

Idk why, its the W OLL that I came up with


----------



## michaellahti (Feb 6, 2010)

Definitely V perm
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like this CLS case: R' U2 R U' R' U' R


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> r U R' U' r' F R U R U' R' F'


That's funny, I use the inverse for the OLL case "C with a dot". I never realized that it sets up the W.

My favorite alg has to be BRD'RFB'D'RL'FUD'L'FU'L' as it sets up the initials of one of my favorite cubers:


----------



## TioMario (Feb 6, 2010)

Headlights on R and L --> R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' 

My fastest OLL 

Edit: I like ccw A and T perms too


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 6, 2010)

E-Perm


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

My H Perm, absolutely amazingly fun to perform on a good cube.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 6, 2010)

T OLL FTW


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

H perm and anti-sune


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 6, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> This. http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R_U2_R2_U-_R2_U-_R2_U2_R&animtype=solve&stage=OLL
> 
> It's an absolute joy to perform once you get used to it. It's so cool to watch also.



I'd have to agree with you on this one.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 6, 2010)

RU'r'U'M'UrUr'


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 6, 2010)

F R' F' R U R U' R' = 
R U2 R2 U' R'2 U' R2 U'2 R = Slow, but soooo fun.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 6, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> RU'r'U'M'UrUr'



Roux?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > RU'r'U'M'UrUr'
> ...



"LSE hax"


----------



## wing92 (Feb 6, 2010)

anti-sune and T perm are definitely my favorites.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 6, 2010)

L'UR'F'UL2'U2L'U'LU2'DR'D'F2R2U'y'

Among speed algs, probably the Sun: R'URU2'R'UR

T-perm is pretty awesome, though. It's still the quintessential "alg" for me.


----------



## Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Sune and U-perm.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 6, 2010)

Westonian's H perm with fingertrick. R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> F R' F' R U R U' R' =
> *R U2 R2 U' R'2 U' R2 U'2 R = Slow, but soooo fun*.





http://www.cubefreak.net/Fridrich/OLL.html said:


> My friend invented a nice finger trick for this called The Air Jeff. Hold the R layer with all five fingers, four on top and the thumb on bottom. This grip never changes. Do R, double trigger U2' with the left index finger, R2', left trigger U', etc. The key is to alternate the direction of R2.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 6, 2010)

(4x4) Uw2 r2 U2 r2 U2 r2 Uw2
(3x3) R' U2 R' U' R B' D' R' u R2 U' R' F


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2010)

So many favourite algs:

T perm
J perm
Z perm
U perm

Some OLL's:

Sune
Antisune
T shapes
Fish shapes
That one where edges are oriented and all the corners are opposite (R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R')


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Feb 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> OLL: This. So smooth



PLL: Rb-perm


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anti-sune pwns all. Good for almost any event you can think of: 2x2 - 7x7, OH, probably BLD , megaminx, bla bla


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Feb 6, 2010)

Nb perm 
*w*

R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 6, 2010)

T perm, anti sune and chameleon


----------



## mroth (Feb 6, 2010)

Antisune and this J-perm:
F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2
It's so fast  I execute it more like this:
x U2 L' B' L U2 l' U R' U' R2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 6, 2010)

Jb: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anti-sune
sexy move


----------



## MistArts (Feb 6, 2010)

F R' F' R U R U' R'


----------



## LNZ (Feb 6, 2010)

The commutator that "twirls" two corner cubies into the solved state without affecting the other parts of the cube.

This actually saves me learning about 50% of all the Fridrich OLL and PLL algs.

I also list a communtator to "flip" two edge cubies into the solved state too.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 6, 2010)

wait i like F perm too


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 6, 2010)

U M2 U2 M2 U.

Basically useless, but it's an alg and I love it.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 6, 2010)

The CLL: R U' L' U R' U' L


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Westonian's H perm with fingertrick. R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2



How do you finger trick it? I do it as R2' U2 R U2 R2' U2 R2' U2 R U2 R2'.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Westonian's H perm with fingertrick. R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2
> ...



Same here. I just continue in circles XD.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Same here. I just continue in circles XD.



Exactly!!! Circley circley circley... If the cube cuts corners it can be amazing.


----------



## TioMario (Feb 6, 2010)

pwndnoobcuber said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > OLL: This. So smooth
> ...



I have another one 

R(b) perm... Headlights in F --> R U R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R2 U2 R'

I like to think I invented this alg cause it came up to me while failing a J perm confusing it with an N (yeah, I don't know how ). But maybe someone else discovered it first.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 6, 2010)

EPLL: U( M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 & M2 U M U2 M' U M2), Z(2-gen), H( M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2)

J perm, T perm, Y perm


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 6, 2010)

M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' 

It flows so well!


----------



## Tarik220 (Feb 6, 2010)

J perm and R perm FTW !!!


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> OLL: This. So smooth



Switching to that


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Y, T, R, J Perm


----------



## kooixh (Feb 7, 2010)

sune 
u perm,t perm


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 7, 2010)

Anti sune


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 7, 2010)

(x') U (Rr)' U r' U' (Rr) r U' R' U r' U' R for 4x4.
it feels good.


----------



## roller (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the T-Perm.


----------



## robindeun (Feb 7, 2010)

F R U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Owen (Feb 7, 2010)

M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2


----------



## Leno33 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sune, Anti-Sune, both U-Perms, both A-Perms, H-Perm and the Akwards


----------



## Meisen (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'
> 
> It flows so well!



My best time with that alg was just above 2 sec. EDIT: i could barely sub 2 with it....

My alg for the same case i can sub 1 with:

R U R' U' M' U R U' r' 

If you can sub 1 your alg i'm impressed 


Edit2:


Owen said:


> M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2



This is the same case, but that alg is even harder than the first one for me atleast.

Edit3: I could just about sub 2 that one too... Still mine is superior, for me atleast


----------



## Toad (Feb 7, 2010)

Meisen said:


> Ryanrex116 said:
> 
> 
> > M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'
> ...



This is not really used as an OLL alg.

Look at what it does, it purely flips two edges and doesn't permute a single piece. Your alg. is the one lots of people use for that OLL alg (I think) whereas the other one is very useful in BLD and just quite fun to do.


----------



## Meisen (Feb 7, 2010)

I consider myself educated..... Thanks


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 7, 2010)

CCW u perm or
T perm 

i dont like V's, since it involve wide moves and it includes D moves.

at least the one badmephisto has on his site.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

I love this J perm: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' r

For some reason I like doing PLL parity (Not during solves though).


----------

